# Home Helps Needed For Female Writer In Notting Hill Gate



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

This ad is in Grauniad Work pretty much every week. 

Anyone ever applied or know anything about it?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2007)

would be interesting to reply just to see what it was all about! Ive noticed it too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> would be interesting to reply just to see what it was all about! Ive noticed it too




It's starting to strike me as _sketchy_. Who is this woman? What does she do? What kind of research is she using these over-qualified people for and how much of a nightmare is she to have to advertise (at quite expensive rates) for countless 'helps'?

Does anyone ever see these 'helps' again?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2007)

well yeayh, secret camera concealed somewhere on your person and a backup team might be a good idea..

You could reply and become her secret sex slave


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You could reply and become her secret sex slave




God, I wish


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 7, 2007)

Coincidentally I was pondering the same thing this week. Its advertised so frequently that she either destroys each person and they leave within the week, or she needs 24 hour care. Please someone apply (I don't live close enough to West London)...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> Coincidentally I was pondering the same thing this week. Its advertised so frequently that she either destroys each person and they leave within the week, or she needs 24 hour care. Please someone apply (I don't live close enough to West London)...




It's day times though. I need a 9-5


----------



## Loupylou (Aug 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> It's day times though. I need a 9-5



yeah but apply just to see what the crack is (I can't be bothered either !)
Really glad you posted this, I've seen this ad for YEARS and wondered what the angle is.


----------



## zenie (Aug 7, 2007)

do you have to do it for free?


----------



## Loupylou (Aug 7, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> do you have to do it for free?



wot - get locked up in the basement wiv all the other bodies ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> do you have to do it for free?




As far as I recall it's 6 hours a week at £9ph or something like that. It says 'Over qualified people welcome!' 

I made a reminder on my mobile so I'd remember to ask you lot about it but it didn't have enough room for the whole thing. It's in last Saturdays Work section...and the Saturday before that if you've got them lurking in your recycling. 

Do I really have to apply? Don't make me


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes you must!!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Yes you must!!!!




Oh no! No no no! 









OK, what's the address


----------



## October (Aug 7, 2007)

Perhaps she is a writer, who happens to have profound disability, and requires help washing/cooking/shopping etc?

?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

October said:
			
		

> Perhaps she is a writer, who happens to have profound disability, and requires help washing/cooking/shopping etc?
> 
> ?




Christ, I didn't think of that.


----------



## October (Aug 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Christ, I didn't think of that.



You should think a bit harder then.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Christ, I didn't think of that.



Well yeah but it still doesn't explain why it appears week after week.  

And if they've got a profound disability, surely they'd be able to get help via other channels.  And they'd have maybe mentioned that in the ad.  

Nah, it's got to be more to it than that.

Copy of the ad here:



> Home Help Needed By Female Writer - Notting Hill Gate
> Several mornings a week (neg.) £9.00 per hour.
> Housework, shopping and whatever comes up. Over-qualified people welcomed. A sense of humour helps and you’ll need to be able to commit for a minimum of 6 months. References required.
> 
> Email (no attachments) with brief resume and full contact details to nottinghillhelp@aol.com



http://www.naturopathy-uk.com/blog/

c'mon, send something to the email address 5t3lla!!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2007)

This is the kind of thing I'd do if I were well enough. She sounds perfectly sensible to me.  


What's odd is an ad at the local jobcentre (this was over a year ago) wanting someone to bounce ideas off for a screenplay. They wanted someone to go to bars and museums with. Basically, I can't recall the details but it sounded like paying for a friend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Well yeah but it still doesn't explain why it appears week after week.




I was being sarcastic to October. I find sarcasm goes over really well on message boards 


I'll read the rest of your post when I've finished crying


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2007)

aww well i understood the sarcasm.. now stop crying and apply


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> aww well i understood the sarcasm.. now stop crying and apply




OK OK! God, what's that bullying  website address?

I'll just do some of my current £9.50ph hour job then I'll knock up a cover letter.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2007)

Your current job?? sod that, just fire off a quick email.. its clearly a hot opportunity


----------



## beeboo (Aug 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I'll read the rest of your post when I've finished crying



are you being sarcastic again? 

Well I've just fired off a quick email asking for more information about was is required from the successful applicant. 

I is going to be teh sex-slave.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 7, 2007)

I think this is the employer...

http://chilperic.livejournal.com/

...or maybe not.  They posted the ad on live journal (8.50 an hour ho ho), but it's a bloke picture and says ireland.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> are you being sarcastic again?
> 
> Well I've just fired off a quick email asking for more information about was is required from the successful applicant.
> 
> I is going to be teh sex-slave.




Oh, you gig stealing witch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I think this is the employer...
> 
> http://chilperic.livejournal.com/
> 
> ...or maybe not.  They posted the ad on live journal (8.50 an hour ho ho), but it's a bloke picture.




http://fjm.livejournal.com/ ??

A parrot. I love parrots


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 7, 2007)

I rekon she's a Lesbian Hannibal Lecter. It is the Gruaniad after all...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2007)

Anything Beeboo?


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 8, 2007)

The advertiser probably finds it hard getting people who only want to work a few hours a week. 

I'd apply, but she probably wants a car driver, and I'd be stuffed for working daytimes once I start my placement in year 2.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 8, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Anything Beeboo?



Not a peep.

Butterfly Child - it still seems weird to be advertising the same thing so frequently, and in a national newspaper?  It all seems very curious to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2007)

I get the impression she is difficult to work for - in fact I have an inkling who she might be - if I've guessed right, she suffers from OCD and dresses/looks like Miss Havisham


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd have no problem working with someone with OCD.. and as for working with difficult people, I have enough experience


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 8, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Not a peep.
> 
> Butterfly Child - it still seems weird to be advertising the same thing so frequently, and in a national newspaper?  It all seems very curious to me.



She could be very fussy... and why not? If I was having someone coming into my home and providing this level of care, I would be very cautious about who I employed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2007)

I imagine she'd mention if she needed a car driver....

I sort of thought that she gets through so many people as she's demanding in that she wants someone to pump for info for some kind of research purpose.

Oh, how _intriguing_ it all is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I get the impression she is difficult to work for - in fact I have an inkling who she might be - if I've guessed right, she suffers from OCD and dresses/looks like Miss Havisham




Spill!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 8, 2007)

But still, taking out national newspaper advertising for a few hours casual labour a week is pretty odd.

It sounds like OCD behaviour in itself - so I guess OCD would probably help explain it!


----------



## janeb (Aug 8, 2007)

I see the adverts in today again


----------



## muckypup (Aug 9, 2007)

this sounds like the famous five out to solve a mystery  

im intrigued. I like the bit in the ad about 'and whatever comes up'


----------



## girasol (Aug 9, 2007)

Curiosity got the better of me and I sent an email a couple of days ago, asking how come this add was always on - and were they having problems filling the vacancy?

No reply as of yet...

Maybe this person put the add on and set up a direct debit to have it advertised for x number of weeks, in the meantime she died, the DD never got cancelled and, as she didn't leave her posessions to anyone in particular (no family, no friends, no cats, the parrot died), all her money is being used to pay for these pointless adds.

IMO


----------



## beeboo (Aug 9, 2007)

Haven't received a reply yet, and I'll be surprised if I do get one to be honest.

ETA: best theory yet Iemanja


----------



## Pingu (Aug 9, 2007)

maybe its really a coded message

*dons tinfoil*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Haven't received a reply yet, and I'll be surprised if I do get one to be honest.




Did you send an application-type one or an enquiry-type one? If it's the latter I don't think you'll get a reply


----------



## beeboo (Aug 9, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Did you send an application-type one or an enquiry-type one? If it's the latter I don't think you'll get a reply



It was an enquiry not an application, but worded as such that I was interested in applying rather than "what the hell is all this about then?"

Have you applied yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> It was an enquiry not an application, but worded as such that I was interested in applying rather than "what the hell is all this about then?"
> 
> Have you applied yet?




Nearly


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 9, 2007)

I've wondered about that ad too!

Who is this woman? WE MUST KNOW.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

OOooooo I love mysteries 

*waits to see the outcome/s*


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 9, 2007)

it's PD James as any fule no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> it's PD James as any fule no



Expand!


----------



## muckypup (Aug 10, 2007)

any news ? are we closer to solving this mystery ? has the female writer turned out to be a blood sucking vampire ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2007)

muckypup said:
			
		

> any news ? are we closer to solving this mystery ? has the female writer turned out to be a blood sucking vampire ?




I was too lazy to apply  It was in again this Saturday.

What does Boris Sprinkler mean?


----------



## beeboo (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't had a reply to my email, definitely don't think I'm going to get one.  

PD James is a older female author who lives in the Notting Hill area, so she fits the "profile".

Maybe she bumps off all the applicants as 'research' for her novels.


----------



## pixie-iso (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I applied for this last year when i was scrambling around for a job. Never got a reply.

I want to know the secret mysterious amazing story!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2007)

What can we do to pwn this mystery?!


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 16, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I imagine she'd mention if she needed a car driver....
> 
> I sort of thought that she gets through so many people as she's demanding in that she wants someone to pump for info for some kind of research purpose.
> 
> Oh, how _intriguing_ it all is



She'll be wanting people to write her bloody work next


----------



## Edie (Aug 21, 2007)

I've seen this too! And thought exactly the same as you lot.

Has anyone ever compared adverts from previous weeks? Are they exactly the same?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2007)

claire said:
			
		

> I've seen this too! And thought exactly the same as you lot.
> 
> Has anyone ever compared adverts from previous weeks? Are they exactly the same?




Yes, I'm pretty sure they're always the same.

I've still not applied - I'd be too disappointed if I didn't get a reply


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 24, 2007)

"Perhaps she needs 24hr care"... Yes, perhaps she does, so what, lots of people do ffs. 

I hope she doesn't post on urban!


----------



## harpo (Aug 24, 2007)

It's a ploy to entice people into buying timeshares or something, I'll be bound.  Nothing to do with an old lady needing help.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 25, 2007)

I would apply if I lived in LON still, just to find out, but I would feel bad if i got a reply and had to fess up to being a blag (if the ad is genuine i would probbly get one from my quals....perhaps someone else could put their name on my CV and send it off?)


----------



## scifisam (Aug 25, 2007)

Ooh, maybe I should apply: I am finally going back to work next week, but only working afternoons, and spending mornings with a writer sounds kinda interesting. I can't drive, but I can call taxis. 

Finding out whether it were a scam, or what kind of scam it is, sounds a little bit interesting, too. Hmm.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 25, 2007)

Right, I've just sent an email to them, from an extra account, with one of my spare phone numbers in. 

The phrasing in my email was entirely not serious, but, if it comes to it, when I next sign on, I could still bring this up as evidence of jobseeking. 

(FTR: I actually am seriously looking for work in other ways. But I would not usually make a serious application for a job just because it's posted on a messageboard by someone wondering whether it's a scam [removes paranoia hat]).


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 25, 2007)

This is probably why the ad is in all the time..she can't be sure who is  genuine applicant so she bins most of them.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 25, 2007)

c'mon peeps, any news! I have to know the answer!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2010)

bump!
anyone have any new ideas?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 28, 2010)

Is the ad still appearing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, was just looking at the job section now


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2010)

If it's the same on, it was there yesterday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2010)

it's still there today


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe it's part of someone's will - the person has to keep on funding this ad indefinately to keep their inheritance from the rich lady author.
Or someone's writing a book - "people who replied to my ad -the funny bits"


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach, it'll be someone gathering material for a book.

'For two years, Jenny Posh left an ad in the Guardian jobs section asking for a homehelp. This is the story of the people who answered it. There was the one-legged Bulgarian who immediately proposed marriage, the drunken playwright who insisted on being paid in whisky, and the struggling novelist who was writing a book about answering every ad in the Guardian jobs section for a  year. A witty and at times moving cross-section of London life. If you liked _Playing the Moldovans at Tennis_, you'll love this.'


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 28, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Or someone's writing a book - "people who replied to my ad -the funny bits"



Yep


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 28, 2010)

How bizarre!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2010)

Dirty Martini said:


> Yep



Or "How one internet site's obssession with my ad ruined my book "


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 28, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Or "How one internet site's obssession with my ad ruined my book "



That one might be worth reading. Schadenfreude is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 28, 2010)

This sounds like a job for Longdog to get his teeth into!


----------



## innit (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe she's so pernickety that she still hasn't found an applicant she can stand the sound of?


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2010)

I still think my theory is the most plausible one.  Anyone up for writing to the Guardian and get someone to investigate?  Might make a very interesting story.

Or a rather dull one...


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 28, 2010)

I've moved to Milton Keynes, 30 min from Euston, shall I try it? I've got care experience and secretarial.....


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> I've moved to Milton Keynes, 30 min from Euston, shall I try it? I've got care experience and secretarial.....



you won't get a reply I don't think, lots of people, including myself have 'applied'...


----------



## beeboo (Feb 28, 2010)

Blimey I forgot all about this.



Dirty Martini said:


> Ach, it'll be someone gathering material for a book.
> 
> 'For two years, Jenny Posh left an ad in the Guardian jobs section asking for a homehelp. This is the story of the people who answered it. There was the one-legged Bulgarian who immediately proposed marriage, the drunken playwright who insisted on being paid in whisky, and the struggling novelist who was writing a book about answering every ad in the Guardian jobs section for a  year. A witty and at times moving cross-section of London life. If you liked _Playing the Moldovans at Tennis_, you'll love this.'



Well the best way to test that theory would be for someone to reply with an application so intriguing that it'd smoke them out.

The details of the ad have changed slightly, so it's not just the same ad being repeated time and time again.

Personally I think it's a genuine ad from a wealthy eccentric.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 28, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> This sounds like a job for Longdog to get his teeth into!


Go Longdog!


----------



## yardbird (Feb 28, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> This sounds like a job for Longdog to get his teeth into!



Agreed


----------



## wonko the sane (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just reading the jobs section and thought exactly the same thing, and for some reason Google doesn't even seem to have an answer.... i don't believe that no-one knows. Doesn't someone know anyone at the Guardian ad department?


----------



## Em Dee (Jun 2, 2012)

This thread has been unused for about two years, but I feel it my duty to tell you that I have applied, and that the telephone conversation that followed left me shivering in fear. *Don't apply.*


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 3, 2012)

What happened in the phonecall.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 3, 2012)

Em Dee said:


> This thread has been unused for about two years, but I feel it my duty to tell you that I have applied, and that the telephone conversation that followed left me shivering in fear. *Don't apply.*


 
God I hope you're for real. 

Tell us more.......


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 3, 2012)

Em Dee said:


> This thread has been unused for about two years, but I feel it my duty to tell you that I have applied, and that the telephone conversation that followed left me shivering in fear. *Don't apply.*


 
yes! tell!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 3, 2012)

lol that's proper freaked me out em dee, only because it appears that you have written the post IN BLOOD


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 3, 2012)

smmudge said:


> lol that's proper freaked me out em dee, only because it appears that you have written the post IN BLOOD


 
Dang Dang DAAAAAAAANG


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 3, 2012)

There's a bit about this on MoneySavingExpert also: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showpost.php?p=51128763&postcount=75


----------



## smmudge (Jun 3, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> There's a bit about this on MoneySavingExpert also:http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showpost.php?p=51128763&postcount=75


 

I just did some googling and came across the same; it's actually a post taken from a longer thread: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3766391
Conclusion of the thread: MI5

Also given the amount of people who apparently apply for it, only a tiny minority seem to get any response at all.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 3, 2012)

so do you think cool cat on money saver is Em Dee on here then?


----------



## peterkro (Jun 3, 2012)

Coolcat seems to have the most info (that's another half hour of my life gone).I like the person who thinks it's P D James would fit in with her political and religious views to be a bloody tyrant.Given that's she rich I should probably say this is almost certainly internet waffle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe it is Richard Curtis trolling people


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a long troll then. That advert has been appearing for years. I reckon at least 15. I reckon it's someone who is a complete nightmare to work for. They must be quite well-off. Adverts in the Guardian are particularly expensive and I've seen that ad elsewhere too.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

My great aunt's first experience of trying to find work in 1920s-30s London (after emigrating from Chile) was of an elderly - and overly enthusiastic - gentleman who had advertised for support with intimate needs.

She thought he meant a friendly person, and said that yes, she could help him with enemas, because she thought they were something to do with flooring.

Apparently she ran like buggery shortly after arriving, and never went back (or applied for another carer position).


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2012)

There used to be a weird one that read 'Help Me I'm Drowning' that went on about starting a new business and being swamped with work and how they so desperately needed someone immediately etc. Ran for ever and ever, I wondered if it was just a particularly bullshitty temp agency trying to hire.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's a long troll then. That advert has been appearing for years. I reckon at least 15. I reckon it's someone who is a complete nightmare to work for. They must be quite well-off. Adverts in the Guardian are particularly expensive and I've seen that ad elsewhere too.


 
In the moneysavingexpert thread someone came across it on gumtree with loads more detail (but still a little weird)



> Area: London
> Sub Area: West London
> Neighbourhood: Notting Hill
> 
> ...


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2012)

If there is no personal care, why does it matter what height the carer is?


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, the height thing's mentioned quite pointedly isn't it?


----------



## chazegee (Jun 4, 2012)

Go Stells! 
I was tempted by this job a few years back.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 4, 2012)

Geri said:


> If there is no personal care, why does it matter what height the carer is?


 
So she can look them in the face/eye without needing to look up/down?  It's just after saying she has limited neck movement


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2012)

BigTom said:


> So she can look them in the face/eye without needing to look up/down? It's just after saying she has limited neck movement


With all due respect to that reasoning, bollocks!  Most height difference is in the legs not the body, therefore can be evened out by sitting.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't know if it is the case with this ad - but I used to work for the Independent in Ad Sales - (1st job after university) and we had 'filler' ads that we would run for free if we hadn't sold enough ads (which was fairly common) so it might be the ad doesn't cost the woman a lot - she might know the editor or ad manager, etc


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

Greebo said:


> With all due respect to that reasoning, bollocks! Most height difference is in the legs not the body, therefore can be evened out by sitting.


I'm not sure of the extent to which reasoning underpins this advert, or its progenitor.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I'm not sure of the extent to which reasoning underpins this advert, or its progenitor.


Megalomania  might underpin it more.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jun 4, 2012)

Greebo said:


> With all due respect to that reasoning, bollocks! Most height difference is in the legs not the body, therefore can be evened out by sitting.


Employer walks normally and wants to be able to look you in the eye while standing, without tilting her neck.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 4, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Coolcat seems to have the most info (that's another half hour of my life gone).I like the person who thinks it's P D James would fit in with her political and religious views to be a bloody tyrant.Given that's she rich I should probably say this is almost certainly internet waffle.


that was me, for the lolz. And now its on the internet.


----------



## Em Dee (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, perhaps red wasn't the best choice of colour, but it annoyed me that this post was so black & white!

Anyway, I don't know if it is the MI5 (it might be... who the hell knows!), but I'd be more leaning towards the previous "she'll keep the bodies in the basement" scenario.

So, she called me mid-afternoon, after I told her I had two different jobs to go to that day, wasting my lunchbreak (*sobs*) and straight out of the gate asked me why it is I do "these kinds" of mediocre jobs. A little bit inappropriate, but ok, on we went.

Then she explained that she had a problem with her neck (fair enough, the ad said as much) and that she needed someone to be her arms, and do her shopping, hang laundry 'n' stuff. And, again, that's cool; nothing odd to see here.

Then, at one point, she suddenly exclaimed. I asked what had happened and she said (and imagine this in a horror-esque American-accent granny voice) "I just saw a little boy in a wheelchair outside the window". I was a little confused, but ok, whatever. This, however, is where shit started to get odd.

I didn't mention that I'd seen this thread before talking to her, but instead subtly asked why she needed someone for the job, was her current carer leaving, etc.

She said that she "has a very nice Canadian one, but she has to leave because...oh something to do with her Visa. But there are a lot of details in this job." (Having just read _The Psychopath Test_, I was a little bit on edge from this point. Why was she describing her carers like I'd describe my pets? Also, why the details comment?)

Then she started talking about the bloody details (again, picture the voice!). She started saying about how much detail is involved in the job, and how careful I have to be, and how important it is. A sentence that has really stuck with me was "She once put the yoghurt in the wrong place and I really flared up". <cue shivers down spine>

So then, I told her why I was leaving my current job (personal reasons) and she said that she was really after someone easy-going and who won't take offence and with a good sense of humour (fyi, she was not particularly funny on the phone, I don't know what the deal is there... maybe you're supposed to be laughing as you die? Idk...).

I figured that this was my best way out, and told her that I'm a really head-strong and impulsive person, and that I have a really difficult character to get along with, and that this role wouldn't really suit me, but that I hope she finds someone suitable.

At this point, she almost started sobbing, saying how she has no-one else and I have to come in to see her. I told her I couldn't live with myself if I put something in the wrong place and she hurt herself and, after a short conversation about Gumtree and other places to post her ad, I hung up.

This was on Saturday.
Yesterday, I got an email from her asking me to talk to my friends and to re-post her ad wherever I can - I'd imagine this is why it appears so often in so many places? But who knows...

Anyway, this is all I know. It wasn't much fun and it frankly feels like she's completely screwed with my head. 

(PS: The colour changing button isn't working for me... So no more blood-post!)


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 5, 2012)

doesn't sound that bad. I once had a boss punch me and call me a cunt. At least her arms don't work.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't start me about people who put yoghurt in the wrong place.


----------



## Em Dee (Jun 5, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> doesn't sound that bad. I once had a boss punch me and call me a cunt. At least her arms don't work.


 You weren't there! You didn't hear!
She spoke about "a French one" that she had as well, and it just reeeally reminded me of the psychopath book!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2012)

Em Dee said:


> You weren't there! You didn't hear!
> She spoke about "a French one" that she had as well, and it just reeeally reminded me of the psychopath book!


 
Brilliant brilliant post up there, thank you so much 

Was she English? And put on an American accent?!


----------



## Em Dee (Jun 5, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Brilliant brilliant post up there, thank you so much
> 
> Was she English? And put on an American accent?!


 
I don't really know. I don't think so though...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2012)

Em Dee said:


> I don't really know. I don't think so though...


 
Don't think she was English or American? Tell the story properly!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 5, 2012)

i have worked for people who are literally like this and yes, it can drive you insane! yogurt in the wrong place! Pah! thats the least of it, better off to stay away Em Dee


----------



## Em Dee (Jun 5, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't think she was English or American? Tell the story properly!


 
Don't get catty with me! 
I don't think she was English and putting on an American accent - I believe she was actually American. But I'm not sure.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2012)

Em Dee said:


> Don't get catty with me!
> I don't think she was English and putting on an American accent - I believe she was actually American. But I'm not sure.


 
Don't make me flare up


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 5, 2012)

Em Dee said:


> She spoke about "a French one" that she had as well, and it just reeeally reminded me of the psychopath book!


In this context, other personality disorders you might enjoy include narcissistic and borderline.


----------



## butterfly child (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe I ought to apply if it's still running...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't make me flare up


I don't think you are suitable for this post , princess grumpy pants


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> In this context, other personality disorders you might enjoy include narcissistic and borderline.



My last boss was suspected if having narcissistic personality disorder. It's incredibly stressful, painful and demoralising working for someone like that.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 6, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> i have worked for people who are literally like this and yes, it can drive you insane! yogurt in the wrong place! Pah! thats the least of it, better off to stay away Em Dee


 
well I can imagine some very wrong places for yogurt though...

I worked for someone like that too. I was her nanny but she also seemed to think I was her personal assistant and made me do all kinds of odd stuff like designing hand-made greeting cards which she would then pass off as her own 
but that was kind of fun. There was this incident before a party with limes. She was making special cocktails and wanted paper-thin lime slices for garnish. Believe me, I was slicing those limes as thin as was humanly possible. But she kept coming up behind me 
"No...thinner! _Thinner!!! _"


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread also reminded me of an ad on Craigslist some time ago. It was a totally serious sounding job posting for a "bathroom daddy" 
me and my bf thought it was funny but maybe there was such a thing, so we looked it up. No other reference anywhere on the web of such a thing. 
Hmm, I still wonder to this day...


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 6, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> well I can imagine some very wrong places for yogurt though...


Not if you have a yeast infection.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Not if you have a yeast infection.


 
true.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2012)

smmudge said:


> In the moneysavingexpert thread someone came across it on gumtree with loads more detail (but still a little weird)






Gumtree used to be quite a strange place







*meh*


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 6, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> This thread also reminded me of an ad on Craigslist some time ago. It was a totally serious sounding job posting for a "bathroom daddy"
> me and my bf thought it was funny but maybe there was such a thing, so we looked it up. No other reference anywhere on the web of such a thing.
> Hmm, I still wonder to this day...


The first hit for Scammonden dam (nr Hudd) used to be a dogging site. I quote from an entry on the same page: "Take the Rochdale road from Ripponden centre and after about a mile you will see an access road to the reservoir. A little dogging activity seen here, together with a botting ring in the woods over the dam."

The fuck is a botting ring?  It's been running for a good 7 yrs now


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The first hit for Scammonden dam (nr Hudd) used to be a dogging site. I quote from an entry on the same page: "Take the Rochdale road from Ripponden centre and after about a mile you will see an access road to the reservoir. A little dogging activity seen here, together with a botting ring in the woods over the dam."
> 
> The fuck is a botting ring?  It's been running for a good 7 yrs now


 
hmm  no idea. 
it is also mentioned here http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/2098312204 believe I may have found a large botting/goldfarming ring thats operating on multiple servers.​


----------



## miss.p (Jul 20, 2012)

i have also seen this advert over the last year in the guardian jobs section, about two days ago i noticed it again. i was going through the job ads looking for a part time job. i already work full time and noticed the advert again as the job locaton is a bus ride from where i live. i replied to the job advert via the guardian job site, at this point i didnt think anything dodgy about it so i sent a brief email saying i live locally and want a part time job and im currently working in social care, i also sent my real cv with all my details on it (i hadnt thought about all the dodgy, bodies in the house at this point?!) 
today, during the afternoon, there was a 'missed call' from private number on my phone, the woman in an American accent left a message saying 'she thought that my cv looked interesting and was glad i lived locally, she will email me more details and call me to dicuss the work further'
later this afternoon, i recieved the email which said she she tried to call me but had no luck, it went on to say the job was for one or two fixed weekdays. she lives in the Kensington part of Notting Hill,  she needs some one to do grocery shopping on the way to her house from Waitrose or M&S and bring the groceries back to her house for 10-10.30am, we would have to carefully pack the groceries away because she has very weak arms, and then i would need to do usaul house work.
she also asked about my height as she has a neck injury which limits her ability to look up and down. She then said to email her dates and time that i would be available to discuss this further on the phone, preferebly before 6pm. 
i replied to the email and said that i would be available to discuss the job over the weekend.
Around 8pm, the private number came up on my mobile again, the woman sounded very tired and distressed. she said that she was very weiry of who she calls as she has been let down by many people. she said that she had an canadian student working for her but she got an internship and had to leave, an italian girl coming from Rome next week but she has been left struggling this week and 'could not live in this condition'. she went on to say that she has had no help all week and needed me to bring her food and take out her bins tomorrow morning! i told her that i wanted to find out more about the job and could not start till next week. she went on to ask if i could do her food shopping from marks&spencer and she would pay me back when i dropped it off.
i said that i was busy tomorrow but had a few hours spare in the morning and she asked if i could come round and take out her bins, do her laundry and change her bedding. i said that i dont have time for all that, i thought it would be good to initially meet her first before taking on the job.
she started to get upset and said that she shoouldnt get stressed out as she has got weak arms and has two medical appointments next week, and she has been treated badly and left high and dry by people who said they wanted to take the job, she went on to say most people who apply for the job, she would bother respond to and she wouldnt use an agency because the rip people off!
she drowned on alot  and i asked her what as her condition as i work in social care and find its useful to me to know as much about who i work with as possible, she took a deep breath and paused and said she had arthritis and its got worse after an accident. she also has a number of other things wrong with her. 
she then complained that i asked too many questions and she didnt know who to trust. she then went on and on about me coming over and takinf ut her kitchen bins, she repeated taking out the bins at least ten times during the converstion. she then said she would email me a list of shopping and her address and she would also need my details. i told her all my details and contact number were on my cv and email and she said 'they have all gone, you do believe me dont you, that they have just all gone? she sounded like she was going to fall asleep on the phone and said, ok, i will email youthe details of my address and shopping list and i will see you tomorrow when you come to take the bins out. thank you.
i hadnt agreed to do the shopping or the bins and just said that i would meet her to discuss the job. she sounded very emotional, tired and depressed and most of all difficult to work with. instincts were telling me that she was abit weird when talking to her.
who thinks i should go round there? 
then againm she has not emailed me her address as yet?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

I can well believe that they have all gone!

She sounds awful to work for, like working for my mum. Perhaps it's something to do with being American.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

miss.p said:


> i have also seen this advert over the last year in the guardian jobs section, about two days ago i noticed it again. i was going through the job ads looking for a part time job. i already work full time and noticed the advert again as the job locaton is a bus ride from where i live. i replied to the job advert via the guardian job site, at this point i didnt think anything dodgy about it so i sent a brief email saying i live locally and want a part time job and im currently working in social care, i also sent my real cv with all my details on it (i hadnt thought about all the dodgy, bodies in the house at this point?!)
> today, during the afternoon, there was a 'missed call' from private number on my phone, the woman in an American accent left a message saying 'she thought that my cv looked interesting and was glad i lived locally, she will email me more details and call me to dicuss the work further'
> later this afternoon, i recieved the email which said she she tried to call me but had no luck, it went on to say the job was for one or two fixed weekdays. she lives in the Kensington part of Notting Hill, she needs some one to do grocery shopping on the way to her house from Waitrose or M&S and bring the groceries back to her house for 10-10.30am, we would have to carefully pack the groceries away because she has very weak arms, and then i would need to do usaul house work.
> she also asked about my height as she has a neck injury which limits her ability to look up and down. She then said to email her dates and time that i would be available to discuss this further on the phone, preferebly before 6pm.
> ...


Don't go. You can't anyway if she hasn't told you the address.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Don't go. You can't anyway if she hasn't told you the address.


Reminds me of that horror story that ends 'I stuff all my little friends when the pass away' and the old lady killing the backpacker and stuffing him.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 20, 2012)

Frankly, if the woman is for real, it sounds like she needs help from social services.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, tbh I'm starting to get the picture of an elderly lady who really needs some assistance, but so much money and pride that she won't go to any of the official organisations that would be best suited to help her!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Frankly, if the woman is for real, it sounds like she needs help from social services.


Which surely would be more helpful and longterm. Frankly I'm somewhat suspect of her continual high turnover of staff, which makes me wonder if a combination of poor pay and bad behaviour are behind it.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 20, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah, tbh I'm starting to get the picture of an elderly lady who really needs some assistance, but so much money and pride that she won't go to any of the official organisations that would be best suited to help her!


TBF you don't get much help if you have money to pay for care, and a social service assessment can be quite demeaning.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 20, 2012)

But you could pay an agency to send someone, surely.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 20, 2012)

miss.p said:


> she sounded very emotional, tired and depressed and most of all difficult to work with. instincts were telling me that she was abit weird when talking to her.
> who thinks i should go round there?
> then againm she has not emailed me her address as yet?



Oh god, she sounds neurotic as well as needing quite a bit of help. I feel a bit sorry for her though, I would hate to be in that position so I would probably go round (if I had her address) because I'd hate to think of an old lady without her tea bags obsessing about the bins. I'd try to get social services in her life unless she was paying a packet or she was a neighbour but out of kindness or compassion I would resPond to her plea.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF you don't get much help if you have money to pay for care, and a social service assessment can be quite demeaning.


 
hmm, if you can pay for help then you can get help?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can get help regardless of your income, if you have mobility issues. My mother has carers who get her up and put her to bed. 
It sounds like a very sad story indeed. 
and wtf is it to with her being American?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

smmudge said:


> hmm, if you can pay for help then you can get help?


She is constantly trying to get help - if she has been ill a while and is a total nightmare then she may have trouble getting agencies to send people, especially if she tends to ring up and harass the office staff.



Orang Utan said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get help regardless of your income, if you have mobility issues. My mother has carers who get her up and put her to bed.
> It sounds like a very sad story indeed.
> 
> and wtf is it to with her being American?


I have no idea, but it rings a lot of bells for how my mum was when ill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it's more to with having a debilitating condition you have no control over. If you have to relinquish control over very basic things like shopping, cooking, housework etc, it's very difficult to cope, esp if you are already a controlling person, which she sounds like. The tendency to micromanage is hard to resist and it can make people hard to deal with. My mother is far from controlling and she can be frustrating sometimes as she finds it difficult to communicate certain things that she wants. Don't forget things look very different when you're sat in a wheelchair and having to tell a standing person exactly what you want doing. It took ages for my mum to stop micromanaging my dad when he was cooking meals that she once cooked. Evenetually she learnt to trust him and relax, but this lady sounds like she has been alone a long time so it's no surprise she is difficult. 
She's obviously a total bitch of course, but it's important to understand there are reasons for this.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

I am still so confused on what to do?
She sent me her details containing her address and tel number and also a long, very specific and detailed shopping list for food she wants from marks and spencer.
Firstly, I think its very odd that she would want me to do her shopping without meeting me first? Secondly, her list was very specific and she wanted a lot of food that is quite difficult to find, which I thought was quite strange as she was asking me to get her food as a favour.

I also asked her if she had any help from social services, I work in social care and explained this to her and she said that, u only get help from the social services if your are on the breadline?

She says she wants two females working for her, which was abit weird because if that was the case then are couldn't she just ask the other girl to do her shopping. I asked her if she had a high turnover and she said no, I asked her if she was advertising for long and she siad no. I think she is stange, she is does not that sound old, maybe late 40-s, so she is not that elderly.

Also, if she needs shopping that urgently, why can't she order online and have it delivered to her? She seemed quite moody and difficult to work for. I'm actually curious to actually go tomorrow and see what she's like.
Really not sure what to do?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 21, 2012)

just go and then you will have more info to make an informed decision? what's the worst that can happen


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it's more to with having a debilitating condition you have no control over. If you have to relinquish control over very basic things like shopping, cooking, housework etc, it's very difficult to cope, esp if you are already a controlling person, which she sounds like. The tendency to micromanage is hard to resist and it can make people hard to deal with. My mother is far from controlling and she can be frustrating sometimes as she finds it difficult to communicate certain things that she wants. Don't forget things look very different when you're sat in a wheelchair and having to tell a standing person exactly what you want doing. It took ages for my mum to stop micromanaging my dad when he was cooking meals that she once cooked. Evenetually she learnt to trust him and relax, but this lady sounds like she has been alone a long time so it's no surprise she is difficult.
> She's obviously a total bitch of course, but it's important to understand there are reasons for this.


 
As someone who has slightly limited mobility (I can't easily reach up or bend down) because of arthritis, and OCD, and being a bit of a control freak, I do feel some sympathy with the placer of the advert.  I would not want to work for her though!  But I can sort of understand it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> I am still so confused on what to do?
> She sent me her details containing her address and tel number and also a long, very specific and detailed shopping list for food she wants from marks and spencer.
> Firstly, I think its very odd that she would want me to do her shopping without meeting me first? Secondly, her list was very specific and she wanted a lot of food that is quite difficult to find, which I thought was quite strange as she was asking me to get her food as a favour.
> 
> ...


 

no, don't go. she's not some freak show for you to investigate (sorry, that sounds harsh  I don't mean it that way) 
But listen, you didn't take the job, and are under no obligation to do anything for her. I would report this instance to some sort of social service agency, she does seem like she needs help.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Go. But take someone with you and leave them outside.

Possibly hiding behind a newspaper with eye holes cut out...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> <snip>she does seem like she needs help.


I agree with you about what she seems to need - help with household tasks, and also help with her mental health.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> I am still so confused on what to do?
> She sent me her details containing her address and tel number and also a long, very specific and detailed shopping list for food she wants from marks and spencer.
> Firstly, I think its very odd that she would want me to do her shopping without meeting me first? Secondly, her list was very specific and she wanted a lot of food that is quite difficult to find, which I thought was quite strange as she was asking me to get her food as a favour.
> 
> ...


Don't do any shopping unless she gives you the money to do so (or you might want to eat it yourself). I can sort of see why you're curious, so are we.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok so this morning I checked my email and notting hill help woman had sent me another email containing an additional list of groceries she wanted me to buy. Apart from being a long ass list, I thought this is going to be pretty expensive. By 8am this morning she had sent me a further 2 text messages requesting foods she wanted from marks and spencer and then by 9am there were several missed calls from her. 

I thought to myself, what if I actually bought the shopping round and I didn't get my money back? Or I brought the shopping round and she didn't live there, it was someone else or something like that? I thinks its a very strange request to by you lots and lots of food and pay for it and bring it to their house when u haven't even met them yet. She did say she will pay me back but I have no guarantee. Also the food was not staples like teabags, pasta, sugar, the things maybe people would consider if they were house bound, she wanted 'chickory, greek salads, baby avacados, fennel, roast beef sandwich etc. 

I started to think about the psychopath test again or think this was some strange joke...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 21, 2012)

Ummm maybe she's just a slightly eccentric probably a bit fussy, lonely woman with arthritis. And that's it. I think I feel a bit sad for her. Imagine if it was you, being discussed as a fruitloop on internet forums.
I just spent a week looking after a wealthy relative following a major operation. She was probably as fussy and a bit eccentric, she's following that blood group diet - it made cooking a bit tricky. She has a yoga guru who comes round and they do this humming thing. I guess because she's a relative we don't read anything into the situation. It's just how she is. I wonder if she'd put an ad in the paper, she'd be distrusted in the same way?
It's a shame this woman doesn't have some understanding relatives.  I don't know why she's so anti agencies.  We've used carer agencies in our family.  They are properly trained, they will not be put off by unusual requests or eccentric behaviour.  I think the problem is that she isn't employing trained professionals.
((((Poor American arthritic writer woman))))
Shall I go and stand in the sympathy corner with Edie?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

Probably safe to go round - make sure someone knows where you are going/waits outside. Do not buy loads of expensive shopping though!

I take it this woman hasn't ever hear d of Abel&Cole then?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, just go round and say you are coming to collect the money for the shopping.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't see why being housebound means you can't enjoy a variety of foodstuffs.  Maybe she doesn't like pasta and tea. 

However, I'm not sure I would buy a huge shop for a perfect stranger who hadn't yet given me the money for it. 

Have you now got her address?  Why don't you just make a quiet call to social services or something; it's obvious the woman is in need of some long term care and doesn't have it.  If you feel uncomfortable, don't go.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

It was not so much the food she wanted that threw me, because of course, we can all eat what we want and have different tastes.

I was more concerned that when she called me last night, she told me that she didn't know who to trust, didn't want agency help and was cautious of people, but at the same time she expected me to buy her grocery shopping and pay for it and go to house, all before even meeting me or anything?

I have asked a friend to come with me as we live so close by. I have called her and she has not answered the phone, which is strange cos she asked me to come round this morning.

Maybe she is just an old rich eccentric that needs abit of help and company? If she answers the phone, I will buy a few groceries (not too many as it will cost me too much) and I will go round there with a friend en route to work.

I will try call her again now. We will see what happens?


----------



## newbie (Jul 21, 2012)

How did you come to be posting here?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> It was not so much the food she wanted that threw me, because of course, we can all eat what we want and have different tastes.
> 
> I was more concerned that when she called me last night, she told me that she didn't know who to trust, didn't want agency help and was cautious of people, but at the same time she expected me to buy her grocery shopping and pay for it and go to house, all before even meeting me or anything?
> 
> ...


Only get stuff you wouldn't mind having to keep.



newbie said:


> How did you come to be posting here?


I'm guessing the same way that we all found the threads on MSE, etc wrt this ad, i.e. Google.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I applied for the job on wednesday along with quite a few other jobs, I think and by friday I had a response from her, I missed her call but she emailed me a few details about the job and said to let her know by email when I was free to discuss. I didn't think it was strange or anything at the time. I couldn't really remember her job ad but thought it would be useful to re read it again just in case she calls back. I googled notting hill help and all these threads and blogs came up about ther same woman. Some saying that she has been advertising for more than ten years, others saying that it was a spy thing, agencies trying to recruit and all sorts of theories but no one had actually been in contact with her, that's why I was so surprised to have read all threads and blogs and have actually been in contact with her.

So I joined the thread to let u all know what so far a woman has responded to my job application and she wants me to do her grocery shopping and go round to her house, although she hasn't met me yet.

I tried calling her again but no response. Funny how she seemed so eager for me to go round there, sent shopping lists late last night, texts and calls early this morning but now I want to go round there she is not answering the phone?

Maybe this is what she does, that's why the advert has been running for so long in the guardian and other job sites? She prob demands a lot from applicants, they get abit worried but feels sorry for her and as soon as they agree to go round there she cuts them off? Who knows?

Its still all abit strange... I was going to pop by with a friend en route to work but I'm not going to bother if she is not answering the phone?

To those that thought she needs to be reported so services, I asked her about this and she got abit annoyed with me, I explained that I work in social care and there is help available and she said 'the borough that she lives in only helps people that are on the breadline' which is not true as there is help available. She also said that her doctors etc are aware of her situation? 
Any other takes on this?


----------



## newbie (Jul 21, 2012)

okay, thanks.  It strikes me that nothing on this particular little story is as it seems, but it looks obvious that someone is intending to write a book about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## newbie (Jul 21, 2012)

I s'pose I should have said obvious to me.  You know, like the ones where someone write to slebs asking for an autograph or a quid or something then published the responses. That might be the intention behind these longrunning adverts, or it might be that someone else has picked up on the curious nature of the adverts and wants to flesh out a book.

miss.p is very welcome but it'll be a while before I take 'her' at face value


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

She sounds perfectly genuine to me.  at your suspicious nature


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok newbie, that's fine you have your doubts, like we all did in the beginning. I was just looking for a part time job locally and came across this woman and then all the threads. I was even reluctant to join this thing, it was only the thread really by em bee that I joined, because she had a response from the same woman and got abit spooked after speaking to her.

I'm not interested in writing any book, writing to celebs etc lol, too busy trying to find a second job at this moment in time... Was just curious cos I applied for the job and got a response but didn't know it was an on going add which has been about for years


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

Why doesn't she use a shopping delivery service?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe she's lonely, she sounds it.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> Maybe she's lonely, she sounds it.


Yeah sure. But why not invite miss.p round to meet her first, rather than asking her to fork out for a load of groceries?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

I think she doesn't use a shopping delivery service because she has some disabilities and cannot pack them away?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> I think she doesn't use a shopping delivery service because she has some disabilities and cannot pack them away?


Wouldn't you be far more likely to go round to help her unpack her delivered shopping and take some milk than buy her entire food or the week, sight unseen?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

That's the bits that got me, that she asked me to get groceries and put her bins out, even before meeting me? Just mentioned this to my friend and she says maybe its an on going advert as she pays people per job, and doesn't keep on going staff. Like she would call up people who apply get them to do the one off jobs and never contact them again?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, I agree with stuff_it and trashpony. I would of more than willing to meet her and help put the shopping away, rather then buy everything on her long ass list! And not be sure if I could get my money back at the end of it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2012)

I definitely wouldn't buy anything with your own cash 

You sound like a good egg and happy to help her - maybe go and meet her and pick up some money for M&S? I must say I probably wouldn't bother myself


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I definitely wouldn't buy anything with your own cash
> 
> You sound like a good egg and happy to help her - maybe go and meet her and pick up some money for M&S? I must say I probably wouldn't bother myself


I don't think you're cut out for being a home help 

Is this your most successful thread *ever*?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I don't think you're cut out for being a home help
> 
> Is this your most successful thread *ever*?



I think the religion one went slightly longer, if not successful as such. The bike swap one has a fond place in my heart too. Anyway - you're rude! ALL my threads are great


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I think the religion one went slightly longer, if not successful as such. The bike swap one has a fond place in my heart too. Anyway - you're rude! ALL my threads are great


Indeed, I will never forget this one: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/shower-curtain-rail-puzzle.288968/


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> <snip>ALL my threads are great


Every person who ever started a thread thought theirs was great, it doesn't make them right.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Indeed, I will never forget this one: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/shower-curtain-rail-puzzle.288968/


That one was a cracker!

I think my most successful thread is the 'urbanites in your dreams' one which millions of people post on but no one ever reads because other people's dreams are pretty dull.

Because I'm bored, I've been researching this woman. Only one person ever appears to have met her


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

I suggested to meet her first but she insisted I buy the shopping and then go to her house. Like I said she called and asked for more stuff this morning. When I tried calling her back she didn't answer. Maybe she didn't need the shopping but was testing to see if I would be a good home help lol 

We are all still none the wiser in knowing why this job advert has been put out every week, on many sites for years and years! Surely there must be some good home helpers out there that have responded to the advert. Its must be her, she's def got some odd behaviour! I guess unless she calls again and wants to meet me then we will never know!?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Every person who ever started a thread thought theirs was great, it doesn't make them right.


SENSE OF HUMOUR FAIL
Anyway, I don't. Most of my threads are cack and deserve to sink like a stone


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> <snip>Anyway, I don't. Most of my threads are cack and deserve to sink like a stone


SELF DENIGRATION FAIL


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, the woman just emailed me:

'I am sorry you apparently were unable to fulfill my request of doing  shopping and a small amount of carework  this morning, 
Kindly delete the personal details I sent to you in trust and confidentially by email for the sole purpose of enabling you to work with me today'

I actually think the above email is quite rude, coming from someone who I have never met and expected me to spend my own money on groceries for her and take her flipping bins out. I think she is so bloody out of order, I told her that I was looking for a second job and she didn't ask about money or how I would by the food or get it to her, just assumed that I would have the money and carry it to her house like some idiot!

I tried calling her so I could meet her this afternoon with and have a friend stay local but she didn't respond to my calls, but just sent this email.

If this is how she carries on when she doesn't get what she wants, its no surprise that she will be looking for a home help for the next ten years! I'm actually quite annoyed at her email and feel she could of called and discussed this instead of being to arrogant and rude.


----------



## Ozone (Jul 21, 2012)

Very odd advert....and quite mysterious.

I suggest you reply to her email letting her know that you called her at X time this morning (however many times) and also point out to her that you were more than willing to help her but that her request was quite presumptive and that you were keen to verify she is indeed in genuine need of help (in person), before fulfilling her request.
And tell her to please "kindly delete your details too!"

I see she has put the ad up on many different sites....Hmmm it seems quite fishy to me....probably a good thing you didn't rush out and get all her things....better safe than sorry!

P.S. Did you check on google maps that her house actually exists?!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> ...
> To those that thought she needs to be reported so services, I asked her about this and she got abit annoyed with me, I explained that I work in social care and there is help available and she said 'the borough that she lives in only helps people that are on the breadline' which is not true as there is help available. She also said that her doctors etc are aware of her situation?
> Any other takes on this?


 
you're in social services but have never experienced someone thinking that they don't need a certain type of help 

the woman is clearly batshit. this thread is starting to get depressing imo.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

to miss caphat - didnt say i work in social services, i work in social care. i work for a private company supporting young people into independent living. social services is local goverment and she will be entitled to help - even if its a little bit of help.

i emailed her back and said that i tried to call her on the mobile number she text me from this morning but she has not replied. when she called from the landline yesterday she witheld the number.

she is very odd, impulsive and rude. surely if she has been looking for helpers for years, she should know by now what she is looking for and how to go about it. as it seems, the same advert has been appearing for years and years on various sites which is making me think its a hoax or some type of social experiment.
i dont live far from her, so i actually know the road that she says she lives on, however whether she lives there is another story.

i felt a little guilty earlier, thinking maybe i should of atleast popped round to see if she was ok, but when i showed my collegue the email and shopping list today they thought it was abit dodgy.

i will try and paste the shopping list on here... maybe some one is really winding me up?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

what is not connecting here with you? 
The Woman Is Not Well!!!

you don't need to give us any more evidence. 
this woman is in need of help, which you can possibly give her by reporting this series of events to social services (so that they can go check on her, etc) 
action needs to be taken not only for her welfare but also so she does not keep doing this to people.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 21, 2012)

Agree with Miss C, phone social services on Monday and let them deal with it.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 21, 2012)

trashpony said:
			
		

> That one was a cracker!
> 
> I think my most successful thread is the 'urbanites in your dreams' one which millions of people post on but no one ever reads because other people's dreams are pretty dull.
> 
> Because I'm bored, I've been researching this woman. Only one person ever appears to have met her



Can you expand?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> what is not connecting here with you?
> The Woman Is Not Well!!!
> 
> you don't need to give us any more evidence.
> ...


 
You cant tell that for a fact, this is your good nature taking over.

Why not pop around yourself to check?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Can you expand?






			
				person on another forum said:
			
		

> I took the job only to discover that the working conditions are very undesirable. I will not go into detail because I do not wish to slander any particular individual, but I strongly advise that you ask yourself this question before applying: Why has the position not been filled despite the advert being up for so long?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

i had also seen the quote from another site that trashpony had just put on. but the sender did not want to out any further details?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> i had also seen the quote from another site that trashpony had just put on. but the sender did not want to out any further details?


You were very brave then 

I wonder if she does get some people to buy her shopping for her and then tells them to bugger off?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> You cant tell that for a fact, this is your good nature taking over.
> 
> Why not pop around yourself to check?


 
hmm, not sure it would be worth the 3300 mile trip, tbh.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

well i just saw the quote from the other applicant earlier today. i tried to google more info about the woman but nothing was coming up.
thats what i thought about the shopping, maybe she would ask me to buy it and not give me the money lol, and it was alot of specific stuff?
strange


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> I suggested to meet her first but she insisted I buy the shopping and then go to her house. Like I said she called and asked for more stuff this morning. When I tried calling her back she didn't answer. Maybe she didn't need the shopping but was testing to see if I would be a good home help lol
> 
> We are all still none the wiser in knowing why this job advert has been put out every week, on many sites for years and years! Surely there must be some good home helpers out there that have responded to the advert. Its must be her, she's def got some odd behaviour! I guess unless she calls again and wants to meet me then we will never know!?


Perhaps she posts on Urban.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> Oh gosh, the woman just emailed me:
> 
> 'I am sorry you apparently were unable to fulfill my request of doing shopping and a small amount of carework this morning,
> Kindly delete the personal details I sent to you in trust and confidentially by email for the sole purpose of enabling you to work with me today'
> ...


Perhaps she only wants carers from rich families, people who would regard the shopping money as a pittance. It's a rather cunning class test.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> well i just saw the quote from the other applicant earlier today. i tried to google more info about the woman but nothing was coming up.
> thats what i thought about the shopping, maybe she would ask me to buy it and not give me the money lol, and it was alot of specific stuff?
> strange


 
this is the thing though, it doesn't even matter. I can't be legal for someone to ask you to do work before you have agreed to take a job and a contractual agreement has been entered by both parties. It's got to violate all kinds of employment laws.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> this is the thing though, it doesn't even matter. I can't be legal for someone to ask you to do work before you have agreed to take a job and a contractual agreement has been entered by both parties. It's got to violate all kinds of employment laws.


 
I doubt it, because you havent entered into an agreement. What you have done is just altruistic/charity.

Meanwhile, she's getting 10 deliveries of foie gras and olives a day from good natured people....


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> I doubt it, because you havent entered into an agreement. What you have done is just altruistic/charity.
> 
> Meanwhile, she's getting 10 deliveries of foie gras and olives a day from good natured people....


But as someone on that other board pointed out, she must spend at least £100/week on advertising (if you google, there are ads in TONS of places - not just the Guardian).

Maybe she just gets a kick out of being mean to people


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

trashpony said:


> But as someone on that other board pointed out, she must spend at least £100/week on advertising (if you google, there are ads in TONS of places - not just the Guardian).
> 
> Maybe she just gets a kick out of being mean to people


 
If I had all my food etc paid for then I could afford that too


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> If I had all my food etc paid for then I could afford that too


Do you think most people do it?

Perhaps that's why she can't get out - she's behind a mammoth wall of foie gras tins


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Do you think most people do it?
> 
> Perhaps that's why she can't get out - she's behind a mammoth wall of foie gras tins


 
I'm imagining her as some kind of hybrid of Mrs Slocombe and Jabba the Hutt (with tiny weak T Rex style arms)


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

ok you guys, im going to pasted the shopping list on here so you can inderstand why i didnt agree to anything, why i didnt spend money and carry it round there and why i was miffed by her rude email telling me to delete her details and all that. grrrrr annoys me thinking about it... going to paste it from my email account not


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

oh and she can get out, she can walk and is not house bound, if you read my first post, she said she has two appointments next week and she told me that she can walk, cook and do her personal care....


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

above the confidential line she put her address and tel no
Please be aware that all the above information is CONFIDENTIAL, as I'm sure you understand.

You will know this but - pls get best sellby date and these will be found at the back or bottom of piles of food.

Please when shopping try for smaller fruit and veg in view of my weak arms ( though I can cut into things if left in the right way)

With bagged greens pls get The DRIEST and not in puffed up bags as this means they're going off

Paper towels (smaller & lighter is better tho not recycled)  6 rolls

Bunch of the smallest bananas - ready to eat or nearest. ( If you do go Sainsbury for other things, they do small kids' bananas but don't go there especially for these.

Two punnets of blueberries if good sellby date - one if not.

Raspberries

Watercress (NOT little growing cress)

Spinach - but only if dry. Baby spinach is good.

Small unripe avocadoes. ( Sainsburys may have 'baby' avocadoes - these are best

Guacamole

Roast beef sandwich

Cherries if hard
One or two small plain yoghurts if possible - also live

Cottage cheese - NOT low fat

Small piece of Ginger

Gorgonzola cheese

Fennel if very small

Chicory - small

Please go through all the other meal salads and sandwiches and prepared foods on the phone from the store with me, leaving out the ones with peppers ( red, green yellow) as I  can't eat them.)  Very many thanks.

The food will need to be put in fridge by you so pls leave enough time.

Do they have any unspicy falafels?

Apricots - smallest amount

Nectarines - smallest amount and size.

Carrots - I like the small pointed kind, or if they have organic. Not cut batons.

Spinach if DRY

Mangetout

Brown interesting mushrooms - smallest pack

Chargrilled chicken salad ( has small beans and leaves).  This I adore so if it's not there pls ask if it's on the way up.

Greek salad

ok this is what she put in the first email and then she follows it up with another email asking for more stuff and then a few texts this morning asking for oranges and crackers and other bits

would any of you fork out the money for the above groceries for someone you dont know, never met etc?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Please add:
Green beans - as fine as possible
Uncooked Chicken breasts marinated
In honey and mustard, or if they haven't these, garlic and herb. 
Wheaten crackers
The Guardian newspaper

she then sent the above list in the second email.... its a lot of stuff to ask for, well i think anyway and i cook regularly and have a big family, but i would never expect anyone to get all these at their expense.... and thats not me being stingey... and to think she sent me that mean email when i didnt go round there this morning ggggrrrrr


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

I think she is keeping Orang Utangs in the garden too, judging by all that fruit. She cant be eating it as her arms would be too weak to wipe her bum after all day on the loo


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so bored that i just went to Sainsburys online and priced it - its £55ish. Get 1 or 2 deliveies of that a day, lets say 10 a week, and you can easily afford to run a zoo in your back garden and eat too. And pay for a Guardian advert.

Nice work, weird old lady


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> <snip>would any of you fork out the money for the above groceries for someone you dont know, never met etc?


Certainly not.


miss.p said:


> Please add:
> <snip>
> she then sent the above list in the second email.... its a lot of stuff to ask for, well i think anyway and i cook regularly and have a big family, but i would never expect anyone to get all these at their expense.... and thats not me being stingey... and to think she sent me that mean email when i didnt go round there this morning ggggrrrrr


The infernal gall of the woman!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> I doubt it, because you havent entered into an agreement. What you have done is just altruistic/charity.
> 
> Meanwhile, she's getting 10 deliveries of foie gras and olives a day from good natured people....


 
no, because the people were responding to her employment ad. so, it's actually exploitation. 

I know you're trying to be funny. I think I'm taking it seriously because I have an estranged relative I just found out has been responsible for a string of totally bizarre and/or illegal things in the past 10 years or so, because she needs serious help. And the people who are in a position to do something about it either point and laugh, or get angry w/her for being unreasonable (hello, of course she's not - she's completely, almost criminally insane!) and give up on the whole thing instead of alerting relevant authorities, and nothing ever happens as a result.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for thinking that I am trying to be funny. No-one normally laughs with me, they normally laugh at me. So much so that I am reduced to staying in all the time and asking people to bring me food.

I must stop posting now though. These withered arms are killing me.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

well the other person on the website who said they worked for her didnt say she was insane or anything like that, only that it was an 'the working conditions were very undesirable' and alot of people left after a short time. 
ok im glad that people have more or less agreed that the shopping thing was unacceptable, as i actually felt a tad bit guilty during the day... thinking what if she had no food etc?
to average joe - she only wanted the avacadoes from sainsbury, she wanted the rest of the food from waitrose or marks and spencer which would of cost more! so relieved i didnt do it now!


----------



## Dusty Bint (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there any reason to think that she didn't plan to pay for the food?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> well the other person on the website who said they worked for her didnt say she was insane or anything like that, only that it was an 'the working conditions were very undesirable' and alot of people left after a short time.
> ok im glad that people have more or less agreed that the shopping thing was unacceptable, as i actually felt a tad bit guilty during the day... thinking what if she had no food etc?
> to average joe - she only wanted the avacadoes from sainsbury, she wanted the rest of the food from waitrose or marks and spencer which would of cost more! so relieved i didnt do it now!


I think you did the right thing, miss p. Of course you feel guilty, but if she wasn't answering the phone to you , you have no guarantees that if you had turned up with £50+ worth of shopping she would have let you in. Then you would have been left with all that food.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

To Dusty Bint (good user name btw!) No, there isnt


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Dusty Bint said:


> Is there any reason to think that she didn't plan to pay for the food?


Have you read the thread? Surely if you ask someone to get food for you, you arrange to give them the money beforehand?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2012)

Even assuming it's perfectly genuine, it still seems kinda bizarre to expect a potential employee who's never met you to shell out over 50 quid on food and bring it round to somewhere they have never been before in the hope of getting it back.

In the circumstances, it might not be unreasonable to ask someone to pick up a loaf and a couple of pints of milk on the way round for an interview, but this much?

 again.

And a minor point, miss.p (apart from hello and welcome and that sort of thing) do you have to use a tiny font size rather than the default?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Plus £50 is a lot of money, most people can't afford to shell that much out on the vague hope of getting it back.


----------



## Ozone (Jul 21, 2012)

Have you googled her address/done a search with "author/writer" included with the address...? 
I've also been doing some searching and have found a slightly similar advert - the address is W11 3** (just in case it is her address I've put two stars in to save her from the "lynch mob") - same/different poster??


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2012)

and i've just seen what MSE gives new members as an avatar









i think U75 should follow this lead...


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and i've just seen what MSE gives new members as an avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck that


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry didnt realise the font was too small.
yes, asking someone to get some bread and milk might have been acceptable but a whole list of stuff that i would have to hunt around M&S for? chickory, small apricots, cottage cheese etc, would of it been that necessary to buy all these items plus some on my first meeting with her? hell no!
she asked me to take out her bins and i hadnt even met her yet!
she went on about how she didnt trust people but wanted a stanger to do her shopping and go to her house? she must of met hundreds of people through this advert over the years.

as for MSE, i google the advert and a thread on MSE came up, thats how i read about the person who worked for her and warned of the undesirable conditions. i have also put a message on there for the applicant who worked for her to get in touch.
im intrigued, its all bizarre!
my mate just called me at work and asked, what happened with that woman? even my friend is curious now!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2012)

I think you should go round to her house


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

oh and to Ozone, the postcode is W10

i have googles all sort of stuff and nothing has come up for her.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 21, 2012)

trashpony - im very tempted to go round there, just to knock on the door and meet her... maybe have my friend wait near by or come with me and just say, i applied for the job and was in the area or something? but then i she might get spooked out by me lol! hey lady, i thought i would drop by the avacadoes you wanted!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> trashpony - im very tempted to go round there, just to knock on the door and meet her... maybe have my friend wait near by or come with me and just say, i applied for the job and was in the area or something? but then i she might get spooked out by me lol! hey lady, i thought i would drop by the avacadoes you wanted!


Random avocado delivery


----------



## Ozone (Jul 21, 2012)

miss.p said:


> she asked me to take out her bins and i hadnt even met her yet!


 
I rarely ask my bf to take out the bins....and we met years ago! ;-)

Thanks for the response re: the post code, there are obviously quite a few lonely ladies in Notting Hill.


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2012)

miss.p said:


> Ok newbie, that's fine you have your doubts, like we all did in the beginning.


did we?  tvm anyway 

I hope your hunt for a second job yields results.


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> at your suspicious nature


there's something about this 'ere internet, I wonder what it is?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

newbie said:


> did we?  tvm anyway
> 
> I hope your hunt for a second job yields results.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

To newbie - what does tvm mean?


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks very much


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 22, 2012)

Gosh, no, I wouldn't fork out for all that shopping without a confirmed agreement in place because its obviously unreasonable. I would call or email her to say so and offer to get her a few essentials if she needed food and take her bins out. I would also suggest she use an online shopping service like ocadomsothet she could choose her own goods and have them delivered, they deliver to the room of your choice but can't out it away so she would have to get smebidy to help her do that but she wouldn't least have the food in the house.
She sounds batty at least but if you're housebound, in pain or dependant on other people your perspective gets a little warped.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I agree with everyones online shopping comments and this I why I thought the shopping request was abit dodgy. But then her shopping list was so picky with the sell by dates and everything else she prob just wanted some to do this for her. Besides she told me that she had a canadian girl working for her who left this week and and italian girl coming next week. Surely she would of got any current home helpers to do shopping to tie her over till the new one starts.

And she is not house bound, she walks properly, she has weak arms and a neck injury but says she can walk normally.

I really don't know. She has not contacted me again since sending me that mean email and she probably won't contact me again. Still leaves me a little curious though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

I have this cartoon image of someone who has had their head cut off but it remains on their neck by some freak chance, so will be ok as long as they move very carefully and don't tip forward or back


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

miss.p said:


> Yeah I agree with everyones online shopping comments and this I why I thought the shopping request was abit dodgy. But then her shopping list was so picky with the sell by dates and everything else she prob just wanted some to do this for her. Besides she told me that she had a canadian girl working for her who left this week and and italian girl coming next week. Surely she would of got any current home helpers to do shopping to tie her over till the new one starts.
> 
> And she is not house bound, she walks properly, she has weak arms and a neck injury but says she can walk normally.
> 
> I really don't know. She has not contacted me again since sending me that mean email and she probably won't contact me again. Still leaves me a little curious though!


Did she even mention paying you for your time as well as the shopping? And did she mention it would just be a temporary position for a few days?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

She said she was looking for at least two people to work. I told her that I was unavailable to start till next week, but she practically begged for me to come round with the shopping on saturday morning so I said that if I was to come round, it would be for an hour just to meet her and discuss the job and look at where she lived so I can work out what days and hours I can do. She then asked if I would have enough time to take her bins out when I came round, she also told me that she had two appointment next week and might need some one to go with her. 
I said I would have to meet her first and discuss what I can do and what's days because I have a full time job and then she went on and on about the shopping and bin and then emailed me that long list. There was no mention of paying me to do the shopping but she said she would pay me back for the groceries when I get to her house. I suggested to meet first but she insisted that I bring the groceries with me. There was no agreement about when I would start work, how much she would pay me, if she would even hire me or anything like that. She just insisted on me bring the shopping round and taking the bins out.
Maybe this is what she does, just constantly calls people to do odd jobs instead of paying people to be a proper helper? Very strange behaviour. 
She has not contacted me again so she probably onto her next recruit!


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2012)

Well if it's legitimate and not some bizarre windup. She's clearly got issues. She might be mentally ill in someway or is just a nightmare demanding person. Asking a stranger replying to a job add, to do all that on trust they'd get paid, is proper taking the piss.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I'd have gone round, taken the bins out, seen how crackers she was and taken it from there.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

If she had met me and agreed that I would be a part time helper, agreed on hours and pay then yes I would of gone round there, done shopping and helped with the house work and seen how crackers she was!

But as I said before, I work full time already, I was just looking for a second job, locally for a few hours a week, I'm not about to take out someone's bins and do their shopping, aint they can't even be bothered to meet me? No flipping way! She flipping went on about them bins too!
This whole saga has even made me think twice about getting a second job and if its worth it?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, I know wat you mean. I'm proper nosy though and this woman intrigues me.


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

To Glitter - I'm feeling very nosey about this whole thing and want to find out who this woman is, I googled this woman but nothing came up. I found a thread on MSE and joined it but haven't had much of a response, mind u the thread was old. But on there someone claimed to have worked for the woman but didn't want to dislcose info and just wanted to warn others about applying to this advert, I'm going to try and find the post and paste it on here... Its creeped me out even more and made me feel like I had a lucky escape!


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

This was the post I found by copycat2012 on MSE, I joined the thread but copycat2012 didn't reply. The post is pasted below:

I understand that my response appearing out of nowhere may seem a bit fishy, but the fact is, my earlier post was genuine. I did work for the author of the ad and I joined this site specifically to warn others about applying for the role. 

It's not an undercover agency of any sort. Simply a wealthy person who is in constant need of a new helper, because no-one stays on for very long. The only odd thing about the advert itself is the fact that The Guardian have allowed it to run for so long without questioning it or prompting the employer to try elsewhere, e.g. a specialist care agency. Sloppy editing perhaps, or maybe it's a case of The Guardian looking out for their fellow writers, at the expense of the unfortunate applicants who have no way of foreseeing what exactly they are getting into.

The reason I applied for the job was because I had recently switched from reading The Times to The Guardian and had no idea of how long this ad had been running. If I was aware that it had been running for so long, I would not have applied




What do u all think about the above post? Its quite recent? Like I said I joined the thread and asked for more infor but as yet no one has replied. Do u think its genuine or someone having a wind up? The thread was posted in Feb2012.
Let me know what u think? I don't even know why this has got to me so much?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2012)

Is that the complete post?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 22, 2012)

There was one earlier saying that the advert was genuine and that they worked for the writer. The earlier post by copycat2012 was put up by someone on this thread yesterday. I couldn't find it again today to paste it but other people asked for a response and this is what copycat2012 put up. I joined the thread and said about my application and the shopping saga, and if copycat2012 can get in touch and put more info up but not much response so far?


----------



## miss.p (Jul 24, 2012)

ok, as i mentioned yesterday i replied to a post on another site yesterday and wanted the person who worked for her to get in touch.
the person has not got in touch as yet but i did get a response by some one who has had nearly an identical experience to me, the groceries request and paying for it before meeting, the mean emails when request not carried through. im not sure ihow recent it was but how many times can a person who puts out this advert ask potential employers to do there shopping before meeting? the persons list was about £80 worth of food too! i have replied to the person and will wait for their response.... will update you all when if i get a response


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd not worry about it, I don't think. There's no mystery here  

If anyone get involved in the future and googles as you did then they'll find this thread and we'll get an update


----------



## mauvais (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it Will Self?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> Reminds me of that horror story that ends 'I stuff all my little friends when the pass away' and the old lady killing the backpacker and stuffing him.



The Landlady, Tales of the Unexpected by Road Dahl.


----------



## jill25 (Jan 4, 2014)

miss.p said:


> ok, as i mentioned yesterday i replied to a post on another site yesterday and wanted the person who worked for her to get in touch.
> the person has not got in touch as yet but i did get a response by some one who has had nearly an identical experience to me, the groceries request and paying for it before meeting, the mean emails when request not carried through. im not sure ihow recent it was but how many times can a person who puts out this advert ask potential employers to do there shopping before meeting? the persons list was about £80 worth of food too! i have replied to the person and will wait for their response.... will update you all when if i get a response


Same thing happened to me. I think she is just a chaotic person and also prefers to keep looking for the perfect home help as she is very needy.


----------



## jill25 (Jan 4, 2014)

miss.p said:


> ok, as i mentioned yesterday i replied to a post on another site yesterday and wanted the person who worked for her to get in touch.
> the person has not got in touch as yet but i did get a response by some one who has had nearly an identical experience to me, the groceries request and paying for it before meeting, the mean emails when request not carried through. im not sure ihow recent it was but how many times can a person who puts out this advert ask potential employers to do there shopping before meeting? the persons list was about £80 worth of food too! i have replied to the person and will wait for their response.... will update you all when if i get a response


She can be mean too, that is why people leave. I don't think she realises she is being mean and scary, she has spent too much time on her own. It is just a sad story and it is not right to turn this into entertainment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2014)

jill25 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I think she is just a chaotic person and also prefers to keep looking for the perfect home help as she is very needy.


how peculiar you join and straight off bump an 18 mth old thread


----------



## Edie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm totally not volunteering for this post. There's definitely the whiff of the macabre about it.

Still think we should 5t3IIa along to investigate


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 4, 2014)

Edie said:


> I'm totally not volunteering for this post. There's definitely the whiff of the macabre about it.
> 
> Still think we should 5t3IIa along to investigate



The Notting Hill Gate-post?


----------



## Edie (Jan 4, 2014)

Em Dee said:


> Ok, perhaps red wasn't the best choice of colour, but it annoyed me that this post was so black & white!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if it is the MI5 (it might be... who the hell knows!), but I'd be more leaning towards the previous "she'll keep the bodies in the basement" scenario.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2014)

Edie said:


> I'm totally not volunteering for this post. There's definitely the whiff of the macabre about it.
> 
> Still think we should 5t3IIa along to investigate



Hah! It's too late for me. Working my fingers to the bone for Bahnhof Strasse the Slave-driver 

jill25 This thread was never for 'entertainment' - I was desperate for work when I started it, as I imagine are the irregulars who found it through google.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> how peculiar you join and straight off bump an 18 mth old thread



Not peculiar in the slightest if google led her to it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Not peculiar in the slightest if google led her to it.



I think it's become a genuinely useful internet resource. 

For six years


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 4, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Bahnhof Strasse the Slave-driver



They aren't called "slave drivers" any more. The acceptable term is "investors in people".


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Not peculiar in the slightest if google led her to it.


Careful, you'll bump his needle and he won't know where he is.


----------



## ChristmasCake (Jan 27, 2014)

I deliberated for a long time whether to a) join this forum and b) post a reply to this thread. I found this thread after the first day working for this woman when I tried to find some more details on the job. I wish I had seen it before.

To be brief, it is a legitimate vacancy but I was extremely unhappy working there. The way I was spoken to was confusing; whilst I was frequently complimented and praised for doing something right, I was berated (continually) and insulted when I made a mistake, which is frustrating when the work is so detailed and I was being careful to do it to exactly to her instruction. She shared extremely personal details with me, information that was certainly not important for doing the work, and any personal information I disclosed was critiqued without much consideration for how it sounded (where I lived, previous jobs I'd held, people I had worked for). The actual housework wasn't difficult but I found the way I was spoken too extremely tiring and frustrating. There was also difficulty in being paid for the expensive food shops and I went two weeks without being almost £90 for shopping I had done for her. At one point, whilst paying me for the hours' work I had done that week, she suggested that I only thought of her as a 'cash machine' which I found quite upsetting as I had gone above and beyond to find her the specific food items she requested, made meals to bring in for her and bought other items she needed and was unable to purchase herself, requiring a number of extra trips out.

After telling me about the number or home helps she had (and had lost),I suggested that a carer or someone from a care agency may be more suitable for this job - reliable, consistent people, actual contracts for work, assurance of people turning up, etc. However, this was quickly shot down and I was told to 'get on with the bathroom'. I didn't stay with her very long - the final straw was when I was told my face was 'grotesque'. 

For those of you who have contacted or even worked for her, this information will not be new to you. I took the job hoping to help my struggling fiances and do something good for someone who needed help. Whilst I have empathy for her situation and her disability, I would not tolerate being treated or spoken to in that way.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2014)

Having a disability does not make you a good person. In fact the stress, the social isolation and attendant pain can cause a person to be a bastard. I used to supply home helps via an agency and some clients were very well known and no one would touch them. The supplied staff would run for the hills after a few days and never be seen again.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Having a disability does not make you a good person. In fact the stress, the social isolation and attendant pain can cause a person to be a bastard. I used to supply home helps via an agency and some clients were very well known and no one would touch them. The supplied staff would run for the hills after a few days and never be seen again.



Those contracts work both ways, a legal contracted employee has a bit more of a foot to stand on if she's fond of dishing out abuse.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2014)

stuff_it said:


> Those contracts work both ways, a legal contracted employee has a bit more of a foot to stand on if she's fond of dishing out abuse.


How would they have increased increased protection with a contract? These things are nearly always on a zero hours as required basis.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> How would they have increased increased protection with a contract? These things are nearly always on a zero hours as required basis.


Yes but to be fair agency staff will complain if someone is truly awful. She probably prefers getting one desperate random at a time to bully rather than someone different each time.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2014)

The usual shite my staff had was the client wanted to pay for say three hours assistance. The client would then try and make them work for 5-6 hours and would not pay for the extra. One client asked my staff member to fix her rooftop mounted TV Ariel. Add to this accusations of theft which were bollocks but very damaging, it can all be a bit harrowing. Spending hours investigating complaints costs money too.
Some clients you can do with out.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Having a disability does not make you a good person. In fact the stress, the social isolation and attendant pain can cause a person to be a bastard. I used to supply home helps via an agency and some clients were very well known and no one would touch them. The supplied staff would run for the hills after a few days and never be seen again.



I've cared for people who have burnt their bridges with all available agencies, even gov ones. and this is with good staff well trained in 'behaviours'. you couldn't make some of it up! these people have to end up advertising for staff with no real training or team, or support. Its a high turn over. whats the alternative?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2014)

ChristmasCake said:


> I deliberated for a long time whether to a) join this forum and b) post a reply to this thread. I found this thread after the first day working for this woman when I tried to find some more details on the job. I wish I had seen it before.
> 
> To be brief, it is a legitimate vacancy but I was extremely unhappy working there. The way I was spoken to was confusing; whilst I was frequently complimented and praised for doing something right, I was berated (continually) and insulted when I made a mistake, which is frustrating when the work is so detailed and I was being careful to do it to exactly to her instruction. She shared extremely personal details with me, information that was certainly not important for doing the work, and any personal information I disclosed was critiqued without much consideration for how it sounded (where I lived, previous jobs I'd held, people I had worked for). The actual housework wasn't difficult but I found the way I was spoken too extremely tiring and frustrating. There was also difficulty in being paid for the expensive food shops and I went two weeks without being almost £90 for shopping I had done for her. At one point, whilst paying me for the hours' work I had done that week, she suggested that I only thought of her as a 'cash machine' which I found quite upsetting as I had gone above and beyond to find her the specific food items she requested, made meals to bring in for her and bought other items she needed and was unable to purchase herself, requiring a number of extra trips out.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The usual shite my staff had was the client wanted to pay for say three hours assistance. The client would then try and make them work for 5-6 hours and would not pay for the extra. One client asked my staff member to fix her rooftop mounted TV Ariel. Add to this accusations of theft which were bollocks but very damaging, it can all be a bit harrowing. Spending hours investigating complaints costs money too.
> Some clients you can do with out.



jeez your sound like angels compared to some of mine! had a lady trucker who was so out of it, fell out of her truck and hit her head. most bad tempered person ever she became   also a psycho meth cook who cared for his quadriplegic methadone dependent wife. she was quad because he had crashed the car when out of it. such a paranoid cnut! nasty bit of work, used to bash her.hes back in jail now. + many more.... all private clients that no one else would touch with a barge pole.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh I had worse than I quoted I can tell you.  Clients wanting "personal services", clients who lived in a total shithole and expected it to be deep cleaned in two hours. I used to train the staff, never give the client your mobile number!! If you did you can bet a series of manipulative phone calls was on the way. One client called the police alleging the home help had stolen a grease encrusted potato masher from her. 

The only Class A client I had was one of the better ones. He was HIV+ in the 90's and this was a time when you were likely to get burnt out if your neighbours knew (Deptford London). My only concern was the possibility of used spikes laying about. He was methodical about using a sharps bin, used to tip the home help, send birthdays cards to her and family long after she ceased caring for him, a lovely chap.

When I was working for a private home help supply agency, we had a shit list that all the agencies contributed to. The reason being if a client alleged theft, you could not insure the home help to go into another clients home nor give them a reference to get another job, it left them stranded. The allegations were usually motivated by vile racism.


----------



## Miranda Woods (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey there everyone - I'm not sure if the people that were visiting this thread years ago are still coming back, but worth a shot.

Miss P? I wondered if you were still reading this?

On Monday I came across this advert, and this afternoon I received a response back, from the lady. I was intrigued by the fact that she was a writer, and I tried to find some more information out about her, and Googled her. Then I stumbled across this forum, and also the MSE one!

Wow! I'm kind of in shock to see that after 7 years, she is still posting these ads... 

Has anyone else recently applied? 

Thanks, sorry to reopen something from a while ago.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 26, 2014)

Miranda Woods said:


> Thanks, sorry to reopen something from a while ago.




its ok, tis the urban way


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 26, 2014)

I kinda feel like applying and being as rude as possible to her.   On behalf of everyone. Shall I?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I kinda feel like applying and being as rude as possible to her.   On behalf of everyone. Shall I?


If you've got the time and inclination, go ahead.


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 26, 2014)

this thread


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I kinda feel like applying and being as rude as possible to her.   On behalf of everyone. Shall I?


No, don't be a twat.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I kinda feel like applying and being as rude as possible to her.   On behalf of everyone. Shall I?


No.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I kinda feel like applying and being as rude as possible to her.   On behalf of everyone. Shall I?


No, I think it would be cruel to.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> how peculiar you join and straight off bump an 18 mth old thread


I was upset by what happened to me and decided to investigate to find out more about her/people who have worked for her.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 15, 2014)

jill25 said:


> I was upset by what happened to me and decided to investigate to find out more about her/people who have worked for her.


that is how i found this site.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Thank you for posting this


Yes, it is important to protect yourself otherwise you will end up too exhausted and emotional to even do the work properly. It is sad when you have to leave somebody who is in a bad situation but you should go with your gut instinct.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Hah! It's too late for me. Working my fingers to the bone for Bahnhof Strasse the Slave-driver
> 
> jill25 This thread was never for 'entertainment' - I was desperate for work when I started it, as I imagine are the irregulars who found it through google.[/QUOT





jill25 said:


> Yes, it is important to protect yourself otherwise you will end up too exhausted and emotional to even do the work properly. It is sad when you have to leave somebody who is in a bad situation but you should go with your gut instinct.


If you are going to do this kind of work, you have to be quite robust and if you feel unable to do the job and keep your life in balance, then it is not the right job for you and if you leave, you will protect yourself and whoever you are trying to help as well. If you are feeling unstable you are more likely to hurt somebody who is in an extremely vulnerable situation. Working with vulnerable people, you should expect to deal with behaviour that you might find to be unacceptable, and whether you decide to stay or not is entirely down to your ability to cope without hurting yourself or your client.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 23, 2014)

jill25 said:


> If you are going to do this kind of work, you have to be quite robust and if you feel unable to do the job and keep your life in balance, then it is not the right job for you and if you leave, you will protect yourself and whoever you are trying to help as well. If you are feeling unstable you are more likely to hurt somebody who is in an extremely vulnerable situation. Working with vulnerable people, you should expect to deal with behaviour that you might find to be unacceptable, and whether you decide to stay or not is entirely down to your ability to cope without hurting yourself or your client.





purenarcotic said:


> I don't see why being housebound means you can't enjoy a variety of foodstuffs.  Maybe she doesn't like pasta and tea.
> 
> However, I'm not sure I would buy a huge shop for a perfect stranger who hadn't yet given me the money for it.
> 
> Have you now got her address?  Why don't you just make a quiet call to social services or something; it's obvious the woman is in need of some long term care and doesn't have it.  If you feel uncomfortable, don't go.


If you are housebound I think you should at least be able to eat the food that you really love, if interesting food makes you happy and you can afford it then it might be a good natural remedy.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 23, 2014)

Em Dee said:


> Ok, perhaps red wasn't the best choice of colour, but it annoyed me that this post was so black & white!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if it is the MI5 (it might be... who the hell knows!), but I'd be more leaning towards the previous "she'll keep the bodies in the basement" scenario.
> 
> ...


a superficial understanding of psychology gained from reading ''the psychopath test'' might cause you to make inappropriate judgements of people. ''If we believe absurdities, we shall commit atrocities.'' - Voltaire.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2014)

jill25  Morning  Have a click around and look at the rest of this message board - we talk about tons of things; life, love, football, travelling, politics, camera hoods, trains, Brixton - it's all here!


----------



## jill25 (Mar 23, 2014)

jill25 said:


> I was upset by what happened to me and decided to investigate to find out more about her/people who have worked for her.


to be more specific, I was generally upset by the whole situation, I am a chaotic person myself and should have been better organised and more conscientious. I really cared about this woman and essentially found her very likeable and warm hearted. Her reaction to certain incidents was upsetting to me, however I must have done something to upset her and this makes me think I really need to check myself and my standards both at work and in my personal life. I am grateful to her for alerting me to this.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 23, 2014)

Well until jill25 invites us all around to meet her parents, I'll retain a nagging suspicion that this is all an elaborate recruitment campaign for the security service.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 23, 2014)

So, which books and/or articles has she written?


----------



## jill25 (Mar 23, 2014)

jill25 said:


> to be more specific, I was generally upset by the whole situation, I am a chaotic person myself and should have been better organised and more conscientious. I really cared about this woman and essentially found her very likeable and warm hearted. Her reaction to certain incidents was upsetting to me, however I must have done something to upset her and this makes me think I really need to check myself and my standards both at work and in my personal life. I am grateful to her for alerting me to this.


Here is a resource that could be really useful to anybody who wants to do home care but has not had any official training ... http://www.ukhca.co.uk/pdfs/PublicationsOrderForm.pdf


----------



## jill25 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just found a useful resource for people who want to do home care but have not got any official training http://www.ukhca.co.uk/pdfs/PublicationsOrderForm.pdf


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 23, 2014)

...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2014)

jill25 said:


> <snip> anybody who wants to do home care but has not had any official training ... snip>


"Run to the hills, run for your lives..."

Seriously, this is the type of work which people like to believe is easy to do when there's enough love and/or you're a nice enough person.  Wrong!

IMHO if you really want to do this type of work, you'll be far more able to keep yourself (and anyone you work for) safe with proper training.


----------



## jill25 (Mar 27, 2014)

Greebo said:


> "Run to the hills, run for your lives..."
> 
> Seriously, this is the type of work which people like to believe is easy to do when there's enough love and/or you're a nice enough person.  Wrong!
> 
> IMHO if you really want to do this type of work, you'll be far more able to keep yourself (and anyone you work for) safe with proper training.


That's the best advise. IMHO too!


----------

